# Three fingers!



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Saw _Inglourious Basterds_ [SIZE=+1]and there was a very intersting scene ...well, I won't spoil it for you. 
What I'm curious is how do you "say" three with your fingers? Apparently this is a cultural thing and in some parts it's important.

I would have to go with #1 myself.
[/SIZE]


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't do 1 or 2. I hold down my thumb and ring finger.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I never gesture numbers, but #1 looks best to me. #2 just doesn't look right, though as I try it now, it is much more comfortable and natural-feeling way to hold up 3 fingers.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

1


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Number 2


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I hold down my index finger with my thumb.
so #3 if it were there.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

#1


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I noticed a few months ago that I've started doing it the "German way" - meaning the second one in the picture.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Believe it or not, when I was little, I would do the three a completely different way than the two shown there.

I used to do it like the number two, but add the pinky instead of the thumb or ring finger. Today, it's like #1 above.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I could do both I guess. But I think I do the second one more often.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^:lol 

I err hardly have an opportunity to use my fingers. I think I'd be comfortable with either approach.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

It depends, so I checked both.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Advisory****
*Keep it on topic, please.*


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I use #1. I always thought #2 was wierd.



ostorozhno said:


> I don't do 1 or 2. I hold down my thumb and ring finger.


:spitSorry, flashback of high school humor there.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I do the first one.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

#1


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

#2
Hah..In one of my classes this girl and guy i talked to a lot were arguing about how its done, and the girl (who has the same ethnic background as me) asked me to count to 3 and I did it as #2 shows. So did she. The other guy, and pretty much everyone else in the class we asked did it as #1 shows. 

I had no idea it was from that movie, havent seen it. Im curious now..


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

#2.


----------



## Alexander XVII (Jan 10, 2010)

I used to do #1 until I took an American Sign Language course. They make you do it the other way, and now I'm just used to it.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I try to do #1, but I can't do it while keeping my three fingers straight haha. That's basically the brownie salute (yes, I was a brownie, the horror) and I remember always having to use my other hand to pin my thumb and little finger down... ahh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

#1


----------

